# Spieler der ersten Stunde, Wiedereinsteiger/Wiederkehrer sucht Auffangbecken ;)



## Xirou (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

als WoW-Spieler der ersten Stunde, habe ich mittlerweile, wie so viele andere mit Sicherheit auch, mehrere Höhen und Tiefen in Azeroth und um Azeroth herum durchlebt.
Vom blutigen Anfänger bis zum ersten Gildenbeitritt, das Spiel ausgiebig erforscht und Spielen gelernt. Die erste eigene Gilde gegründet, erfolgreich und weniger erfolgreich geraidet....dann der plötzliche Wille zum spielerischen Erfolg, verbunden mit dem vollkommenen Ausreizen des Spiels und Themas "Raiden" in einer hc-Raidgilde, mit allem was dazu gehört. 
Danach wieder die Selbstfindung für mehr real-life und das tiefe Loch der Bocklosigkeit ingame, bis hin zur Suche nach den klassischen Alternativen mit AION, HDRO, SWTOR, Diablo etc.pp.!!

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich möchte das Spiel nun als Familienvater und im Berufsalltag sehr eingespannter Mitmensch, in einer lockeren Casual-Gilde und angenehm erwachsenen Gesellschaft weiterhin als Hobby und Ausgleich spielen.
Ich suche deshalb auf diesem Wege eine Gilde, die meinen "Ansprüchen" gerecht werden kann, sprich folgende aufgeführten Dinge bietet oder auch nicht vertritt:

- entspanntes und erwachsenes Gildenklima
- TS-Gespräche in angenehmer Atmosphäre, gerne auch mal fernab von spielbezogener Fachsimplerei
- KEINE Massengilde ist, bei der instant-invites zum Tagesgeschäft gehören
(gerne auch entsprechende Startgilden,bei der man noch aktiv zum Gildenlvl. beitragen kann)
- bestenfalls ein aktives Forum, beteilige mich hier immer sehr gerne vom Büro aus 

Auch wenn es die Chancen auf Gildenfindung vergrößern würde, so möchte ich trotzdem gerne weiterhin nur auf Hordenseite spielen, da rüttelt nichts und niemand dran.

Wenn ihr also noch einen Platz für einen "alten" Haudegen frei habt, dann freue ich mich sehr über eure Nachrichten.

Grüße Phil


----------



## Ugla (19. Juli 2012)

_*Eine kleine Gnomin, die unter ihrem viel zu großem eleganten schwarzen Hut kaum aus zu machen ist, tritt aus dem Schatten und__ gibt Xirou einen sanften Stups

_Mannoroth? War es Mannoroth? Dann würdest du einige Überraschungen bei uns erleben und vielleicht ein - Ach nee du auch .. und ein - Weisst du noch damals vor TM ... zu hören bekommen. Und mal so von "Ork zu Ork", so schlimm ist es auf Allie Seite auch nicht. Die Städte sind auch am zerfallen, mittlerweile fehlen ganze Viertel und die BGs funktionieren auch für beide Seiten gleich. Nur das du zur Mühle dann nach rechts musst, den Berg hoch musst du aber auch da immer noch. Und aus Sicht einer überzeugten Untoten Schurkin die man damals als "Frau Meyer" kannte, so klitze kleine Gnome mit zu großen schwarzen Hüten, wie Sambi, sind nicht nur niedlich sondern können ganz schön gefährlich werden. Auch wenn man sie auf Grund ihrer Kürze gern unterschätzt. _

*die kleine Gnomin mit dem viel zu großen schwarzen Hut räusper sich vorsichtig

_Und du glaubst gar nicht, wie neu eine Hauptstadt sein kann, wenn man nie wirklich drin war. In Neu Orgrimmar kannte sich die "olle Frau Meyer" neulich gar nicht mehr aus. Und Gegenden die du in einer früheren Zeit nur aus der einen Sicht kanntest sehen auf einmal ganz anders aus. Glaub mir ich wollte es erst auch nicht wahr haben. Aber als ich zu Beginn im Eschental, wie gewohnt links runter bin zum FP und im TS noch hörte - was machst du da - war ich dann doch nicht mehr ganz so überrascht über die Wachen ... die mich sofort angriffen.

_*Die kleine Gnomin mit dem großen schwarze Hut setzt sich zufrieden und schaut zu was passiert_

Tja, grad weil die Horde jetzt Goblins hat und die verräterischen Blutelfen . Und nur weil sie extra für die Horde damals die eigentlich überflüssigen Palas so gepusht haben das sie heute sogar bei der Allianz was taugen und alles Solo legen. Oder weil einem die Rassen zu "menschlich sind"... _
*schaut ungläubig auf die zwei Kniegelenke eines Draenei und hustet_ 
Gibt es doch keinen Grund die andere Hälfte des Spiels völlig umsonst zu bezahlen und sie sich nicht mal ansehen zu wollen.Völlig neue Aufgaben oder Quests genannt und ganz neue Gebiete und Orte wären dann für dich umsonst gemacht worden.Und das, obwohl du monatlich auch noch dafür zahlst!

_*der große schwarze Hut wird leicht nach vorn geschoben und die Gnomin darunter scheint es sich gemütlich zu machen und lehnt sich genüsslich zurück_

Dafür haben wir jetzt eure schönen Shamanen, eine Stadt die ruinierter ist als Sen Jin es je war und als Gnome endlich Heiler! Was hätte uns also besseres passieren können als "hordischer"als die Horde zu werden und euch dazu noch die verräterischen Blutelfen zu schenken. Ja ich weiß, sie sind nur eine Minderheit der Horde und nur deshalb stellen sie oft weit über 50 % der Hordenbevölkerung. Was euch am Ende "elfischer" macht als es die Allianz je war! Aber immer nur eine billige Kopie bleiben wird. Also wenn man sich schon mit Elfen rum ärgern muss, warum dann mit der billigen Kopie, wo es das Original doch noch zu bewundern gibt._

*ein Dolch blitz kurz auf wärend sich die Gnomin, geübt und gekonnt, blitzschnell die Fingernägel damit reinigt

_Und was euch gänzlich fehlt ist ein guter Biergarten! Einer in dem du aus 15 verschiedenen Sorten Bier aussuchen kannst. Einer in dem du auch mal einen "Bourbon auf Eis" bekommst oder einfach nur nett mit Gildenmembern und anderen netten Spielern plauderst. So etwas hat die Horde nicht!_

*die Gnomin steckt den Dolch weg und schnippst zielsicher eine der druckfrischen neuen Visitenkaren auf den Tisch_

"Ein Herz für Gnome"
Mehr als nur ein Biergarten
Sturmwind-Kathedralviertel
Eingang von den Kanälen
Todeswache

Inh.: Zamis und Sambi_

*die Gnomin legt die Füsse hoch und schiebt den Hut weiter ins Gesicht

_Keine Angst ich lasse die Schuhe an und den Dolch stecken...*lacht
Apropos Dolche stecken lassen, da fällt mir ein, selbst einige Hordenkollegen hatten wir da schon zu Besuch. Leider konnten wir ihnen kein Bier anbieten, nicht mal am Fass der Zwerge konnten sie sich bedienen. Aber /dance ging gut und auch ein freundliches /bye wurde erwiedert. Du siehst, du musst keinen Allianzer spielen, dir dann das Bier aber besser selber mitbringen. Aber der Spielspaß wäre deutlich höher, so als Allianzler meine ich.

Ach und ich bin weder ein Nichts und schon gar kein Niemand! Ich bin nicht mal klein ..._

*die Gnomin macht es sich gemütlich und der große schwarze Hut bedeckt ihr Gesicht fast vollständig so das man nicht sieht ob sie nun eingeschlafen ist oder alles Weitere genüsslich beobachtet ...__

OOC - sorry aber das war eine Herausvorderung die ich einfach mal angenommen habe. Sollte dir der Spass gefallen haben und du möchtest gern mehr davon erfahren __ dann schau mal grad hier "runter" http://forum.buffed....iten-2100-uhr/. Da steht mehr über uns von "Ein Herz für Gnome". Würd mich freuen auch dir mal ein Bier ausgeben zu dürfen ...Ach und natürlich viel Erfolg bei der Suche._


----------



## Jacarandas (20. Juli 2012)

Hi Phil,
schade, dass Du nur an der Horde interessiert bist sonst hätte ich ein schönes Angebot für Dich gehabt :-)

Trotzallem viel Erfolg bei Deiner Suche

Grüße
Jac


----------



## Explorer (20. Juli 2012)

Grüß Dich!

Schaue doch einfach einmal weiter unten ins Gildenforum...vielleicht ist es ja etwas für Dich

[H] KdV - Die Wächter von Kezan suchen! 
erwachsene Familienmenschen, berufstätige und Gelegenheitsspieler

Gruß Explorer


----------



## Nimrath (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo Phil,

eine "neue Gilde" kann ich dir leider nicht bieten. Unseren "Circle of Friends" gibts nun schon seid über 5 Jahren. 
Aber wir haben uns in alle der Zeit unseren familiären Charakter erhalten.

Für die einen sind wir eine "kleine Klitsche", für andere eine Horden Familiengilde zum wohlfühlen. Da wo man zusammenkommt um Spaß zu haben, Freizeit zu geniessen. Interessante Gespräche im TS und ein lebhaftes Forum sind zentrale Elemente unserer Gemeinschaft. Einer Gemeinschaft in der das Miteinander groß geschrieben wird. 

Man findet bei uns den Casualgamer, der nach Feierabend ein wenig daddeln möchte. Doch auch de Raidbegeisterten. In jeder "Addon-Saison" findet sich oder basteln wir auch an einem Raidteam das den ganz großen Bösewichten den Garn ausmachen möchte. In dem Team stehn zwar Motivation, Engagement, Disziplin und Zuverlässigkeit besonders im Vorderund, aber dennoch legen wir Wert darauf, das das Feierabendtauglich - Erholsam - stressfrei  & unkompliziert passiert. Es geht dadurch oft ein wenig langsamer und "holperiger", aber die Erfolge werden um so mehr gefeiert   

Unsere Kameraden und Kameradinnen, die unser Zusammensein mit Leben füllen lassen sich am besten so beschreiben: 

erwachsen, aber für jeden Spaß zu haben - offen und ehrlich - familiär und berufstätig. (mit Ecken und Kanten, so wie es sein soll :-)) 

Ein wenig Unterstützung brauchen wir wieder für die "Pandarensaison" :-) und ein paar gemütliche Plätzchen hätten wir an unserem Lagerfeuer, das schon seid Dezember 2006 hier auf Teldrassil brennt wieder frei. Wir suchen aktive erwachsene Spieler, denen es wichtig ist in einer freundschaftlichen Umgebung zu spielen. Die gern gemeinsam mit Ihren Kameraden in Raids und Innis gehn. Nicht "gerusht", sondern stressfrei und entspannt!

Du passt zu uns, wenn du schon im „fortgeschrittenen Alter“ bist (denn hier sind "alte Säcke") :-), zuverlässig bist und deinen Feierabend „unter Freunden“ gestalten möchtest. Wenn dir Gemeinschaft und Verbundenheit zur Gilde mehr wert sind, als das nächste T - Teil, DPS nicht dein Lieblingswort ist, du auch nach einem erfolglosen Raidabend nicht den Mut verlierst oder du dich auch für deine Kameraden freuen kannst, wenn SIE diesmal ein Stückchen weiter gekommen sind. Wenn es für dich wichtiger ist, einen gemeinsamen Abend unter Freunden zu verbringen, als möglichst schnell durch den Content zu rushen, dann hast du Freunde gefunden unter:

www.circle.forumieren.de 

Wir warten auf dich.

Zur Zeit sind wir in unserer wohlverdienten "Sommerpause" und am Lagerfeuer ist nicht viel los, denn wir schicken unsere Circles dann in den Urlaub, um auch mal nach links oder rechts zu schaun :-). Aber wenn du Lust hast, schau einfach mal im Forum vorbei Phil und wenn dir das dort gefällt, hinterlasse uns ein paar Worte von dir. Ich melde mich bestimmt und wir quatschen wein wenig im TS und wer weiß, vielleicht bist du in Mist of Pandaria schon ein tapferer Kämpfer des Circle of Friends. Ich freu mich.

Bis dahin

LG


Nimrath
- Circle of Friends -
 (Teldrassil)


----------



## gennma (22. Juli 2012)

vund da kommen genau WIR ins spiel.

schau einfach mal vorbei www.panda-perks.de oder www.facebook.de/pandaperks

lg....:-)


----------



## SylGa (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo!

Ich arbeite einfach mal deine Checkliste ab:

*- entspanntes und erwachsenes Gildenklima*

_Wir haben zwar auch jüngere Spieler bei uns, u.a. Kinder von Membern, dennoch liegt der Altersschnitt irgendwo bei 25+ schätze ich. "Kindergartengehabe" wird bei uns schnell unterbunden... 
_
*- TS-Gespräche in angenehmer Atmosphäre, gerne auch mal fernab von spielbezogener Fachsimplerei
*
_Vorsicht, du könntest länger im TS bleiben als du eigentlich willst... Zumindest passiert mir das immer.
_
*- KEINE Massengilde ist, bei der instant-invites zum Tagesgeschäft gehören
*
_Tja und hier wird es schwierig wir haben viele Member, da wir auch Spielern ein zu Hause geben die einfach gerne ohne Verpflichtung in einer Gilde sein möchten. Und da bei uns jeder seine Bekannten/Freunde einladen kann, gibt täglich Zugänge, aber auch Abgänge. 

Wer allerdings mehr mit den anderen Gildenmitgliedern zu tun haben will, wird schnell in den Kern aufgenommen und erlebt genau die familiäre Atmosphäre die sich einige Wünschen. Das glauben uns die Meisten vorher nicht, aber bei uns geht es gemütlicher zu als in vielen kleineren Gilden. Übrigens ein unglaublicher Vorteil gegenüber kleinen Gilden: Es ist IMMER was los, wir haben 5 SGs und das Angebot an Events übersteigt alles was die Mehrheit bisher erlebt hat. Und das nicht nur kurze zeit sondern schon seit Monaten! Und aktiv mitleveln kannst du natürlich gerne zu MoP, unser Ziel erste Level 30 Gilde des Realms!
_

*- bestenfalls ein aktives Forum, beteilige mich hier immer sehr gerne vom Büro aus
*
_Ein großer Pluspunkt für uns. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Gilden haben wir nicht nur einfach ein Forum. Wir haben ein Forum voller Inhalte... 
_

Ich sollte noch erwähnen das Forscherliga ein ruhiger RP Realm auf dem die meisten Spieler ein gewisses geistiges Niveau haben. Vergleich einfach mal den /2 Chat mit dem andere Server und du merkst sofort den Unterscheid. Wenn dir also auch die Server Community wichtig ist dann bist du hier genau richtig. 

Auch wenn ich selbst die nächsten Tage nicht da bin, zöger nicht lange: Erstell dir einen Char auf FORSCHERLIGA Horde, flüstere jemanden an, lass dich einladen und schnupper bei uns rein. Auf facebook.com/SylvanasGarde bzw www.sylvanasgarde.com kannst du dir das ganze ja auch vom Büro anschauen... 



Vielleicht sieht/hört man sich ja Bald,

Gruß

Veneanár


----------

